# Ubuntu disc integrity check



## LEB (Jan 21, 2007)

So I was about to install Ubuntu 6.10 but when I checked to make sure the CD was good I recieved a series of messages. Can anyone translate this?

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 137106
"" 137108
137110
137112
137115
137117
137128
137130
137133


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do these stop you from installing?


----------



## LEB (Jan 21, 2007)

You know Matt, I didn't try installing after that. I was afraid if I did and it failed I'd be lost in limbo and have to restore windows.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Are you planning on dual booting? If you delete a partition and make some free unpartitioned space, then you will dual boot and not loose Windows. That is the easiest option. And if you will be formating Windows, you should back up all your data anyway.


----------



## LEB (Jan 21, 2007)

No, I was not planning on dual booting.
I googled my original problem and found that I had probably written the image at too high of a speed. I rewrote the image at 4x to the disc and the disc integrity check came back with zero errors. I thought I had solved my problem so i went ahead with the installation erasing my disk and installing Ubuntu only. Unfortunately the installation froze up at 59%. I let it sit there for an hour and fifteen minutes. I noticed the Ubuntu clock stopped about 45 minutes into the "freeze".I'm at a complete loss now. Im running my system off the live CD.


----------



## LEB (Jan 21, 2007)

I've entered the Ubuntu forums to resolve this issue. Moderator may remove this thread.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I think you should try and just reinstall again. It may have just gotten stuck for some reason.


----------



## LEB (Jan 21, 2007)

I tried twice. Same result, same spot.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

When it gets stuck, does the disk light stay on, and do you hear the hard disk? You might want to re-burn the CD.


----------



## LEB (Jan 21, 2007)

No, the light is stops and so do the discs. Unfortunately at this point I can't burn another disc because I am running Ubuntu from the disc. I Lost windows during my first installation. I tried reinstalling windows last night(i know nothing about partitioning)and when i tried to install it on the partition that was 55g it said it couldn't install it on that partition and gave me the option to delete that partition and create a new one. Since I don't know if I can or should do that I didn't. Would you suggest me bouncing over to the XP forums and getting help there? At this point I feel like reinstalling windows is my only option, but I don't know. Thanks for your help Matt.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try Downloading Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD) from my sig and using one of the partitioners to format the entire drive. Then try reinstalling Ubuntu.


----------



## LEB (Jan 21, 2007)

I downloaded but when i tried to open...
Cannot open /home/ubuntu/desktop/ubcd34basic.exe: no application suitablefor automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.


----------



## LEB (Jan 21, 2007)

Also...
I tried to install XP again and here is a detailed description of what I get. Let me know if you want me to move this out of the Linux forums.
I pressed enter on partition 1 with 55851MB to install. 
I was shown a screen that read:

"Windows XP cannot recognize the partition you selected. 

Setup cannot install Windows XP on this partition. However you can go back to the previous screen, delete the paartion and then select the resulting unpartitioned space. Setup will then create a new partition on which you can install Windows XP." 

The "previous screen" reads:

".To setup Windows XP on the selected item, press enter.
.To create a partition in the unpartioned space, press c.
.to delete selected partition, press d."

Below this is a table showing my partitioned space.

"57232 MB Disk 0 at Id on bus 0 atapi [MBR]

C: Partition 1 [UNKNOWN] 55851 MB <55850 MB free>
E: Partition 2 [UNKNOWN] 1831 MB <1380 MB free>"

I'm wondering if I should start here by reinstalling XP so I can re-download and write a new Ubuntu disc for installation? Only Im not sure what to do with the info above.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Use the Windows CD to delete every partition on the disk, then try to install Ubuntu again.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

If Windows is toast and you are OK starting from scratch, you might consider the following:

1. Write zeroes on the drive with DBAN (free) or your choice of wiping utility.
I use the floppy version.
You could skip this step and go to #2 if you wish, personal choice.

2. Use your hard drive mfr's utility (free) to completely set up the drive the way you want it before Windows or Linux sees it.
Primary partitions, file systems etc.
Think it through and get the partitions exactly how you want them.

3. Install Windows first.

4. Download and install BurnCDCC it's a no-brainer ISO burning utility that simply makes burning ISO's so easy.
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/burncdcc.html

5. Download the Ububtu ISO and leave it on the desktop or wherever you'd like. Don't open it.

6. Now, light up BurnCDCC, show it where the ISO is, say start, tray opens, insert disk, light cigar 

7. Now install Ubuntu from your freshly minted bootable CD onto an already prepared partition.


----------



## removed82807c (Jan 30, 2007)

jflan said:


> 6. Now, light up BurnCDCC, show it where the ISO is, say start, tray opens, insert disk, light cigar


Now that may just be his problem, too much of that bloody smoke entering the CDR. Maybe he needs a new burner or just clean it out?


----------

